# Piko starter set



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

As I am totally new to lg scale DCC and I would like an opinion on Piko’s DCC starter set. Saw one on eBay. I would be using this on a small indoor layout as I use batt remote on my outdoor layout.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Do you want to run more than one train at a time. If so the Piko is a lesser cost Massoth system rated at 5 Amps.


----------

